# 7 months



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Storm:



























Thanks for opinions, Trudy


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

quite the GSD.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

does no one have any comments??


----------



## gsdw/me (May 17, 2011)

He is a beautiful boy.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

:bump: 
Hopefully someone who knows what they're looking at will chime in.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Gorgeous dog with a beautiful expression.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks, any of the expert critiquers have any comments?? He does have nice feet, I'll try to get a pic with his feet showing soon


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

here is a link to his pedigree, I was hoping for a critique cause I know lots of people don't like Am show lines and I think he is a good one and has a very good pedigree. I think it shows how you can stack em and you can let them self stack, so no extremes...I really would love to hear comments, and he has a very solid temperment and is comfortable anywhere with no fears.

Madeb's Bad Moon Rising - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

He's at a really awkward stage right now. I was hoping he was going to stay dark, but he didn't (that's just personal preference).

He's all legs right now, and it's making him look quite square. I'd like a bit less leg with *maybe*slightly more length. His coupling is beautiful though, so I think it's the legginess that's throwing me off. Would like a stronger head and deeper pigment. Forechest is good for age.

Could use a longer upper arm IMO. Would like to see better turn of stifle and a shorter upper thigh. Nice underline, ok topline. Wither is ok, appears a little flat to me presently. Good set of neck, lovely croup, perhaps a bit short with good angulation. Good tailset.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks Jackie, I love your critique, he is at a gawky leggy stage and I hope he comes back together..but even if he doesn't we can have fun


----------



## Apsel (Apr 9, 2012)

No expert here but I think he's very handsome.


----------



## Ibrahim (May 12, 2010)

Keeping in mind he's still growing up and developing:

A very beautiful black/tan young male type of good size and strength, beautiful head of good size, has a slight dome, good planes, muzzle slightly long, very good dark mask, good dark eye, good ear carriage. Beautiful neck of good thickness and strength, very good high long withers, a very beautiful topline, good back which will get stronger as he matures, beautiful lay of croup, hopefully he'll grow a bit longer in the croup, beautiful correct talset and tail.Correct beautiful rear angulation, very good stifle and hocks, beautiful underline, good front chest development, very good front angulations, front upper arm could use more length, good lay of shoulder blade lay. A very very beautiful boy, has good bones and good muscles for his young age, it is a joy to own such a beauty.

Ibrahim


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

He is a very nice masculine pup with alot of promise. He is in the leggy, gangly stage (as stated by others), but should (hopefully) mature out nicely. I like his bone and masculine head. Would love to see him moving and maybe a younger picture (when he wasn't so leggy). 

I took a look at his pedigree and he is similarly line bred (on Color Guard) like my boy Connor. Your boy is 4-4,4 and Connor is 3-3,4. 

So incase you are curious, this is Connor at 7 months (forgive the stack job, a friend set him up and she had very little experience at the time).









and this is him at 4 years of age (he is now 9 1/2 yrs old).









krisk


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks for the critiques, he was entered in Can Nationals at 10 months, came econd to the eventual BPISS, the judge LOVED him and said he just needs more training and I need to double, he was confused and apparently I called at the wrong times..Many, many great comments from other exhibitors and handlers, I'll try to post a few newer pics


----------

